# Still so sad



## 4GSDs (Oct 23, 2014)

It has been 4 months since I lost Kodiak and I am still so sad. Still crying, waiting for the days when I can just smile with his memory. His 7th Birthday is later this month. That's the hard part. This big robust dog, full of energy, full of life, passed a little over 6 1/2. He died of bladder cancer. I got him fixed when he was 5 1/2. On one hand, I feel that may have triggered something. On the other hand, I know he had significant allergies and some other medical issues we dealt with. I don't know what went wrong.

He was a one of a kind. He howled when I was upstairs and my cell phone would be ringing downstairs. He howled whenever he heard sirens. The neighbors would go out and laugh. He let me vacuum him. Anytime I wanted. I'd call him over and he gladly would stand by the attachment as I sucked away his shedding hair. He loved to play hockey. I would pick up my stick and he would find his bone and ball. I miss him. I loved him. I am trying to move on. He brought me such happiness.

We have a new little one that offers so much. I am trying so hard to open my heart to him. He is quite exhausting as here we go again with all the training. 

As always, 
love them and enjoy them!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I don't think you ever get over them. You do move forward. Hold all of those wonderful memories in your heart.

I'm sure your new little one is quite a character. Love him for the individual he is. He is sure to entertain you with some cute quirks of his own.

I doubt the surgery triggered anything. Cancer sucks. It is all to common in shepherds and strikes too many, too young.

Take good care of you and squeeze the new little guy.

Sending you big hugs!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I completely understand and I'm sorry things turned out the way they did. I lost my GSD of 14.5 years about 9 months ago. I feel like I've built up my strength a little bit month by month. I make a time each day to share my thoughts with him and the other fur kids I have been blessed with in my life. I try to keep the pain it in it's place and then move on with my day.

I too have my hands full with a new wonderful pup. I would have been a mess without her. The life and happiness in her brings me joy. Her new daily discoveries and crazy always ready to play attitude are infectious. I can't let the past cause me to lose one precious second with my new pup who needs me to be there for her 100%. 

I felt strange around Summer the first few months. I was thinking man, this is nice but I'll never bond to another dog like I did with Smokey. Then one week, it just happened. Think positive thoughts and don't worry - the magic will happen when you least expect it!


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

4GSDs said:


> We have a new little one that offers so much. I am trying so hard to open my heart to him. He is quite exhausting as here we go again with all the training.
> 
> As always,
> love them and enjoy them!


I'm sorry for your loss. It's been over a year since I lost Riley and I still get very emotional. He was about 9 months when he became very ill and we were advised by 2 vets to PTS. Hardest decision I have ever made. We got another puppy who was 3 months old pretty quickly. Mostly because I did not handle the loss of Riley well. 

It was was difficult for a while. We had just gotten out of the crazy puppy stage with Riley (he was actually pretty good) and we start anew with a 3 month old puppy who was very CRAZY!! It took me a long time to bond with him. I think that was more my issues than his. He is now my velcro dog. I still miss Riley so much. I don't think that will ever go away. I'm ok with that.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am sorry for your loss. I know it is very difficult, as I lost Heidi about a month ago. It is very hard to lose them so young. Everyone's grieving process is different. Soon you will be able to smile when you think of him. The "firsts" are hard and I am dreading Heidi's birthday, first Christmas without her, etc. They bring it all back. Everyone here has an idea of how you feel. Take care.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss. It's always so terribly hard. :hugs: 

I still can shed tears over my GSD who passed in 1999. They always hold a piece of our hearts, they've had such an impact on our lives.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss.  Each different journey leaves different memories in your heart.


----------



## Splendid (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss. Mine died the same way at a young age. She would be turning 15 this year so I stopped blaming myself a few years ago that she would still be around if I had done something differently. It helps to know now that she never got to experience the problems that come with old age if she were here today and all I have are the memories of her being full of life and energy until the end.


----------

